# When can we get 1:64 figures for a scene like this?



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, you know true HO (1:87) figures are plentiful and 1:72 figues can be found. But, 1:64 figures approach hen's teeth in scarcity. In HO, you can duplicate a lot of real live scenes. Here is a real live scene that I would dearly love to duplicate in 1:64th scale. I think it would really liven up anyone's track!






Hutt loves cat fights. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn!! I was expecting the mother cougar and the bear kinda action!! :lol:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe O gauge train figures will work.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Get rid of the women*

One thing that I really hate about women in racing is the unfair advantage.

That unfair advantage is weight.

Danica could weigh as much as 80 pounds less than the average male driver. This is down right unfair.

Let someone reduce the weight of a car 80 pounds below the min and watch the controversy. Let a 90 pound women in the cockpit and apparently everything is fine............

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

tjettim said:


> I believe O gauge train figures will work.


Actually, O scale is 1:48 scale. Half-O or HO is 1:87th scale. 1:64th scale corresponds to S scale. 

http://trainweb.org/crocon/sscale.html

The S scale train market is much smaller than the HO train market or the 1:72nd scale military model market so few figures are to me had. Arttista has a small line up of S scale figures and 28mm war/fantasy game figures are very close to S scale.

http://www.arttista.com/

Hutt


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I found real 1/64 scale pit men (you can add breasts on them...lol ) 






























easy and cheap to find on eb**


for public figures, a HK seller on eb** (again) is selling 1/72 figures, more 1/65-1/70 seeing the photos. Good enough for background public.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Speaking of Danica.........she threw one of her hissy fits when the IRL changed the minumum weight rule to include the driver!!........car & driver together to make weight works for the sprint cars...and helps Steve Kinser who has become a few pounds heavier than 20 years ago! They weigh race horses with the jockey, why not cars too.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I will bet AJ Foyt wished they had this rule
when he was racing.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

José Froilán González won the first modern F-1 race for Ferrari. Here is a quote from wikipedia about the Argentine driver's size:

"González's nicknames were The Pampas Bull (by his English fans) and El Cabezón (Fat Head, by his close colleagues)."

He was a rather large man. I bet he would have been down with that rule too.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*What breasts?*



demether said:


> I found real 1/64 scale pit men (you can add breasts on them...lol )


Nah in Danica's case you only need add some long hair and large sunglasses...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> One thing that I really hate about women in racing is the unfair advantage.
> 
> That unfair advantage is weight.
> 
> ...


...and if it is a male driver that weighs 80 lbs less than average, then what? 

( I don't care what a woman says she weighs when we all know it is usually 20 to 25 lbs more. )


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jim Norton said:


> One thing that I really hate about women in racing is the unfair advantage.
> 
> That unfair advantage is weight.
> 
> ...


 
To me I'm fine with it in regards to Danica because it helps make up for the fact that she can't race.

:freak:

She can work a bikini better than a steering wheel. I think it's funny that Milka told her to buzz off (Milka can't race either).


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Danica is just plain rude! Couldn't she see that Milka was talking on the cell phone?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Danica is just plain rude! Couldn't she see that Milka was talking on the cell phone?


OMG! Hahahahahah!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Later that night....*

Now that i think about it Russ...











I do have something close to what you what you were looking for..:tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Jim Norton said:


> One thing that I really hate about women in racing is the unfair advantage.
> 
> That unfair advantage is weight.
> 
> Danica could weigh as much as 80 pounds less than the average male driver. This is down right unfair.


but the advantage that she gains through less weight she loses through lack of musculature and strength. driving is a sport of physical (and mental) endurance and focus. i'll take the 80 lbs. IF the persion is physically fit. mj


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*SCman, *

Those figures are perfect! You da man! What are they and where can they be procured?

*Guys not down with Gurl Drivers,* 

I drove 16 laps in an indoor cart track near Phoenix Airport 4 years ago. I almost had to be carried out of the car. Sure, I have a bad back and have not been in good shape since 1985 when I blew out the first disc while running on the beach at Hilton Head Island. But man, that was some physical work! I know one thing - Danica or Milka could sure as heck drive rings around me... 

*Little Figures,*

Here are some that I use:

http://www.rafm.com/

http://www.pulpfigures.com/main.php

http://ironwindmetals.com/d/

Some of the above have lines of fgures that can be adapted for a more "civilian" look and some have figures that Bob Zilla :tongue: could love.

Lastly, here is a shameless plug for the aircraft that I have worked on for 23 years. This is how the SEALs that took down the Solami pirates got to the Bainbridge.

_On Saturday evening dozens of Navy SEALs parachuted from *C-17 transport aircraft* into the sea, making their way with inflatable Zodiacs to the Bainbridge._ :thumbsup:

Hutt out :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

How much has the physical fitness aspect of racing changed -- especially with the modern open wheel cars -- where you have power steering, shift gears with your thumbs, and have coolant piped through the driver suit? Of course, the G-forces might be a bit higher now due to better grip and suspension systems. I don't know... I've never been in one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are on the bay Russ.. Search Heroclix or Horrorclix.. There's a wide assortment and some are just about the right size.. Some are too big, some just right.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I recall a photo and a quote by José Froilán González long after he had retired (I think the quote was made at a Formula 1 race in the early seventies). He said, "In my day the drivers were fat and the tires were skinny!"

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, they won't be adding any weight to Sara Fischer's car.
Have you seen here at Dollar General?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, they won't be adding any weight to Sara Fischer's car.
> Have you seen here at Dollar General?


I still bet she could lap me pretty derned fast in a go-kart or a Weal Wacing Cahw...:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Don't forget Ed as he is deep into these little scarry figures too...*



resinmonger said:


> *SCman, *
> 
> Those figures are perfect! You da man! What are they and where can they be procured?
> 
> ...












Mr.Hutt,

Thanks for the links as I just purchased "Death Takes A Ride" it is soooooooooooo Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet looking! :woohoo:

I have Ghost Rider casted in Lead with the warning information label that says not to put it in your mouth and wash your hands when done touching it...mine is just sealed in the package. How cool is that "REAL LEAD"!!!! Danger....hahahahahhaha 

Live dangerously I do. 

Bob...Born to be Wild...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Hutt is mostly here to help. Mostly...

Glad you found something to tickle your fancy, Mr. PHSSSSSTTTT Bob Zila!!

:drunk::hat::freak::hat::tongue:


----------

